# Kribentis



## crozzy (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought a pair of kribentis last week from very good stockist the female settled in well but the male has not eaten and is hiding he looks healthy enough but won't move at all water is fine and I only have platy's and a few tetras ant ideas would be very welcome


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Wrong place for this thread. Try posting in the cichlid forum.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Actually, kribensis (Pelvicachromis pulcher) is from West Africa, in rivers. It sounds to me like you got a weak male. You can make sure he has a cave (for a pair, you need three caves) and he may come around. But if she wants to breed and he doesn't (a common problem with kribs and guys afraid of commitment), she may kill him to get him out of the way for Mr Right.

Then again, he may just need some time after shipping stress and all.

How big is the tank? It should be a minimum 20 gallons, but a 30 inch 20 long would be good, and a three foot tank would be even better.


----------



## crozzy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi there my tank is 48x18x15 and all together I have 15 fish all small. 
Just got home and found the male Kribentis dead upside down and jammed between some rock. must have been already sick when I got him because the other Krib is fine.


----------

